# Could the cure be to keep moving?



## Guest (May 15, 2012)

So lately I have been convinced that way to get out of this is to keep going through life in hopes that one day God will land me in a place or a situation where I can walk away from DP, depression, and anxiety and never look back.
I hear quotes like "if you're going through hell keep going." and "just don't loose sight of your dreams." and I think yes that's it! All I have to do is keep going in the direction of my dreams and one day it will be a reality and I will be out of this rut.
So for an idea of what I am talking about I am going to explain to you what I'm going through,
Here are the things I have been doing:
1. Getting dressed and washing up, brushing my teeth, and all that good ol' morning stuff.
2. Eating three healthy meals a day.
3. Keeping my house tidy and cleaning up after myself.
4. Working on hobbies. (for me is reading, painting, and exercising.)

I know these seem simple but with my condition I really am to the point of being a vegetable in bed or committing suicide so for me these things are success.

These are the thoughts that run like a tape over and over in my head to keep me when I am trying to live through life:
- You are not doing good enough.
- You are wasting your time because you will never get there.
- You will always feel this way no matter what you do.
- You have no control over your life and when you try to control your life you're just making yourself more unhealthy mentally.
- You've already messed up too much to get yourself out of this.

So what I want to know is if anyone can relate to this..
If anyone thinks that ignoring the lies and just keeping going will work?
If keeping going will help cure myself or will it cause more stress and make me worse?
What do you feel about this idea in general?


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2012)

For me I have definitely been berated with those thoughts all of the time. I am always feeling like I am not doing good enough in my life and that I have no control over it. The best things that seem to help those thoughts go away are for me to get a lot of exercise and for me to do as well as I can in school. Those thoughts have subsided at bit because I feel like I needed something else in my life to make it meaningful, which I am trying to find, and I have been working to make myself a better person every day.

Keep working through this. I'm sure you will get over it.


----------

